# Ich problems



## Fleury1234 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have 2 Oscars about 5 inches long, My tanks have recently busted out with Ich and Ive tried Wardleys Ick Away, didn't seem to work like it should, following the directions. 

So i moved onto raising the Temperature to 87 degrees and adding salt, im on day 1, added about 3 tablespoons of appropriate salt, and planning on adding 1-2 more tablespoons for 3 more days..... sound like im getting the whole ich cure idea down?????? comment please!


----------

